
Bitcoin could be lower bc propped up by Tether - czbond
https://qz.com/1196866/bitcoin-prices-could-be-40-lower-because-tether-propped-it-up/
======
wycs
It's odd how long the market took to start pricing this in. Everyone knew, but
maybe only now everyone knows that everyone knows.

------
lostmsu
That point had been widely discussed here already. The article does not
substantiate it further.

------
kvee
Here's another perspective I thought pretty interesting from Charlie Lee,
creator of Litecoin:

[https://twitter.com/SatoshiLite/status/958427996209074176](https://twitter.com/SatoshiLite/status/958427996209074176)

